# Who is Passing on the ipad2?



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

I wanted to get the *ipad2*, but I don't really feel it has differentiated itself much from iPad-1. Of course it's thinner, lighter, cool case, crappy camera's. But nothing is screaming 'buy me'

Anyone else feel the same way? Any non iPad owners going to wait for a serious upgrade? Possibly early next year?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Yea, for existing iPad owners it's not much of an upgrade.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm passing on it. Although I do think the processor speed makes a good difference. I don't find the rest useful. Cameras = useless imo. My iphone does practically the same thing. Lighter, and thinner doesn't appeal to me. I don't find the original ipad heavy or thick by any means. The new covers are pretty neat.

I'll wait for the ipad 3 before I upgrade.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

post deleted due to accidental double post...


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm very tempted by the lighter thinner form factor, and the added speed (and likely more RAM), should be a nice bonus too, but I'm waiting to try one out in person to see if the speed difference if big enough to justify it for me... so I'm still on the fence... though if I find someone willing to buy my 1st gen. one I could be swayed fairly easily... just need to find the right sucker... opps I meant buyer...  lol


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

*Passing on the iPad altogther*



macmac said:


> ... Any non iPad owners going to wait for a serious upgrade


I do not feel that the iPad fills a gap in my information needs.

I cab see a use once it matures and has more Macintosh OS features, and drops a wee bit in price, that I might get a case lot, say 15 or so, for classroom use.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm passing on iPad2 ... my iPad still does everything I need from it and way more. I don't need it to be thinner (there comes a point of diminishing returns with this "thin" fetish Steve Jobs has) -- I find the current one is a bit too thin for my liking in fact. Hard to hold it like a book for extended reading because it's too thin. I wouldn't mind a bit less weight .. but certainly not worth the upgrade for me. Could care less about the cameras or the fact that it comes in white too.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

iPad 1 owner and am Passing on iPad 2

Bring on #3


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

klokeid said:


> I do not feel that the iPad fills a gap in my information needs.
> 
> I cab see a use once it matures and has more Macintosh OS features, and drops a wee bit in price, that I might get a case lot, say 15 or so, for classroom use.


Klokeid, I assume when you say you'll 'buy a case lot' for your class that the school will but it correct? I mean 15 iPads at $500 is around $8000

I'd like my school to buy one for the classroom as a presenter tool and interactive device but unless I show them in person what it can do they won't buy anything(which means I need to buy it)


----------



## rodneyjb (Apr 9, 2006)

I took advantage of the price drop of the iPad 1 and picked up 2 of them off the Apple store. For what I need the 1st will be fine.


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

rodneyjb said:


> I took advantage of the price drop of the iPad 1 and picked up 2 of them off the Apple store. For what I need the 1st will be fine.


Same here. I am getting an ipad1 for the savings. The new one doesn't make me want to spend the extra $$$$


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Really? If the claim to 2x processor speed, 9x faster graphics I would go for the iPad 2 if I had an iPad. 

It's quite alike going 3G to 3Gs; I bought as soon as I could. Was there a major diff? Not overly. iPhone 4, biggest noticeable difference is the speed and the look. I would upgrade if I could!

PS, yes the forward facing camera and Facetime but I only know a handful who have an iPhone 4 and only 1 I would care to use it with.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Sticking to Gen 1 for sure. Does everything I want it to and the arrival of GarageBand for single track recording and light editing tasks is going to be a real joy for me. Saving my $ for iPhone 5 as skipping the iPhone 4 was not easy. Maybe in a year or two I'll consider an upgrade.


----------



## Silverado (Dec 31, 2010)

I've been waiting to see if the iPad 2 was a meaningful upgrade before I purchased one or the other; to me the update wouldn't make much difference.

That said, I decided to eschew the tablet altogether and get a Macbook Air, as I just can't see living without a full keyboard for typing. Also, I use the web with my laptop... on my lap. It's tough to change habitual behaviour I suppose.


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's a longish post will all my thoughts about the 2nd gen (mostly a repeat of my post on TouchArcade, with a few updates here and there).

I love gaming on my 1st Gen (64GB + 3G) and although I can rationalize why it's worth upgrading to the 2nd gen equivalent, there are a number of reasons why I prefer the 1st Gen.:

- Weight. Yes, the 1st gen can get heavy, but I like the heft (perceived durability). Not too much of a difference between the two, though.

- Speed. Everyone wants the latest and greatest. Except for photo blogs, the speed of the 1st gen is just fine with me. Sometimes a little stutter or lag when scrolling photos, but not enough to balk over.

- Cameras. Regardless of the quality / resolution / focus features of the cameras, this *could* be a big thing for me as I like to video chat with my young daughter when traveling (which is rare). But for real photos, I can't see taking photos outside as being practical (especially on a sunny day) and would still take out my m4/3.

- New Cover. To be honest, the thought scares me. Appears to be a magnetic metal hinge. Metal on metal = scratches.

- HDMI adapter. Works with 1st Gen too. Sure, 1st gen won't support 1080p, but neither does the Adapter/iOS 4.3 (appears to be 720p limit for movies and mirroring not full-screen 1080p). AirPlay and composite cable works just fine in a pinch.

- Memory. Still an unknown while we wait for someone to crack it open. This could be a big thing for the 2nd gen, especially if it helps avoid app crashes when multiple apps are swapped to the background or Safari is rendering large/multiple pages. I do run into some app crashes from time to time, but nothing a reboot or closing the BG apps doesn't solve.

- GPS? No change

- Screen coating? Meh. would be nice but not enough to merit an upgrade.

- Safari - this could be a big one but not enough for the few times I run into problems. 

The biggest feature that I was looking forward to was the hotspot (to simplify my Eye-Fi/Shuttersnitch combination. But it's confirmed that's only for the iPhones. No worries - JB and MyWi still works a treat.

Lastly, I'm not sold on the new design. Don't like the way the screen appears to be raised at the edges and the rear speaker grill is going to create problems for skins.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Will stay with the 1st generation as happy with it and don't need the camera.

Cheers


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I won't be upgrading since I already have an iPad, but I fear the advancements made in the iPad 2 will create a significant divide once developers start rolling out new apps. You'll be seeing a lot of apps that will be optimized for the next generation iPad architecture.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

There should be some distinction that most people passing are iPad 1 owners who will have to deal with disposal in order to upgrade, and those who aren't owners who are fence sitting to see if iPad 3 will be worth the wait.

Since my iPad went to my MIL for Xmas, I am needing one now. So iPad 2 is in my future.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I'll be getting an iPad 2, but if i owned an iPad 1 it would be a much harder decision.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm probably passing on ipad 2 as I'm saving up for iphone 5 this summer (out of contract). My girl is pretty much sold on ipad 2 though, and unless iphone 5 has a major "killer upgrade" she'll probably be going for ipad 2 sometime in the near future. 

If I'd not been lame and gotten the n97 instead of an iphone, I'd probably be trying to sell a first gen ipad to get a 2nd gen


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

macmac said:


> I wanted to get the ipad2, but I don't really feel it has differentiated itself much from iPad-1. Of course it's thinner, lighter, cool case, crappy camera's. But nothing is screaming 'buy me'
> 
> Anyone else feel the same way? Any non iPad owners going to wait for a serious upgrade? Possibly early next year?


Yup. Got a iPad 1 64G 3G and can't see enough reason to lay out the hundreds of dollars to buy the iPad 2.


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

Atroz said:


> Yup. Got a iPad 1 64G 3G and can't see enough reason to lay out the hundreds of dollars to buy the iPad 2.


Same here. I was never expecting a high res screen but Apple didn't increase the flash storage capacities - you can't even put more stuff on the top end iPad 2 than you can on one of the 64 GB first gens. Anybody owning a 64 GB 3G iPad 1 can't upgrade very far spec-wise.


----------



## rvxtream (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm not a ipad fan and never was... But, the ipad 2 is exciting! Would much rather put the $500 towards a new MBP but I'm really thinking about this one. It's more to what i was hoping the 1st gen ipad would be. However i liked the look of the original ipad. For me the only thing its missing is a pressure sensitive stylus for drawing. Then, I would get one for sure.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

I wasn't going to get the iPad 2 either, but I managed to sell my original 64 GB 3G iPad for what the 64 GB WiFi only iPad 2 will most likely be priced at. (if like the US the prices stay the same as last year)
For the year I owned the original iPad, I didn't use the 3G option once. So I won't be missing anything. It's amazing how much free WiFi is out there. And now that iOS 4.3 supports wireless hotspots, I see no reason for the 3G - except maybe the GPS, but again, I have my iPhone as well.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I only (finally) got my iPad for Xmas, so I don't see the need to get an iPad 2 yet. As many others have said, I'm not in serious need of the cameras at this time so the big attraction isn't that compelling to me (I'm not much of a gamer, so the graphics speed isn't either).

In truth, the iPad does more than even I expected and I continue to be amazed and impressed with it. As for the concern that there will be a "divide" between older iPad apps and new ones, I don't expect that to be an issue -- I'm still finding that 99% of the stuff I want in the App Store works with my 2G iPhone. Games certainly will benefit from the iPad 2's improvements, but not much else for a while -- and by that time it will be time for the iPad 3, which I will much more seriously consider.

I'm not ruling out an iPad 2, since I could probably still sell my current one for about what I paid for it -- but for me there's only ONE compelling feature of it, the ability to output EVERYTHING ON SCREEN with it. I had to jailbreak mine to do that, and I wish I hadn't had to do that (but I give a LOT of demos).


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I would have needed higher storage, higher res screen and longer battery life to get me jump. In all fairness, with the tablet market exploding, Apple had to release an update to stay competitive.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

As someone who has been mulling this very issue for the past week or so I probably am going to hold off. Yes thinner is sexy, and I'm sure it will take all my willpower to walk out of an apple store empty handed (yes, I'm weak). That said, I don't think developers will be pushing apps to take advantage of the extra processor speed for fear that they'll leave half their customer base (original ipad1 owners) behind. So I think I'll be okay until iPad 3, where hopefully we'll get an improved screen.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm with posterboy on this.
For me the facetime will be great when I'm away from home.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I'll have to spend a few minutes in person with one before I decide if I want to upgrade or not. 

The two factors I'm interested in are the weight, and what effect the more speed/more ram have on using mobile safari. I like my current iPad but I'd like it better if it were lighter. I just don't know if the 0.2 pounds is enough to be noticable or worthwhile for the upgrade. And I'd like to see if the additional ram means safari will mean less page reloading when I jump from one window/tab to another.


----------



## West Coast Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

I have been holding off geting an iPad, waiting for the 2nd Generation. Hoping to pick one up next month when we go down to Portland Oregon and avoid the sales tax


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I passed on the iPad 1. I'm so getting the 2.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Adrian. said:


> I would have needed higher storage, higher res screen and longer battery life to get me jump.


Screen is likely still a technical limitation at this point, and iPad already has the longest listed battery life in the tablet market, so you may be waiting a while :-s



robert said:


> I'm with posterboy on this.
> For me the facetime will be great when I'm away from home.


Yup. I already use FaceTime on my iPhone and Mac quite a bit so the iPad is a logical extension of that. Further, and this outs me as a total nerd, I have a metric ****load of comics on the various comic apps and I'm really looking forward to reading them on the big iPad screen.


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

*Nope*

Got iPad v.1 on the Canadian launch day so I haven't even had it for a year yet. I'm holding onto this one until iPad3. iPad 2 is nice but it's not THAT much of an upgrade, at least not enough to compel me to buy one. My 9 year old son, on the other hand, begs to differ. ;-)

K


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

My wife got the v1 on US launch day and I picked one up on Canadian launch day. I'm on the fence.

I use my iPad for streaming video a fair bit and am somewhat disappointed (Youtube won't play a video start to finish without several buffering interruptions, Netflix keeps downgrading video quality and stalling, Hulu the same despite all of these services working flawlessly on every other system in the house). Hoping the faster system fixes this issue.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Passed on 1, will be passing on 2, don't think much will change for 3, 4, 5 or 6. Now, lucky #7, that'll be the one...

No, really.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

Hmm, the iPad 2 didn't have many surprises, no SD slot, no Retina display, and no Gorilla glass, though people say Apple iPad 2 is Faster, Thinner and with Same Price, and maybe feels and acts drastically differently from its predecessor, but it can't really appeal to me, and buy it at once, I think I would stick with the 1gen iPad, and wait the iPad 3's launching, maybe it's not called iPad 3 but iPaper?


----------



## woodandbronze (Feb 21, 2008)

I was sitting on the fence about the iPad, but since I don't know a single iPad 1G owner who wasn't happy with their device, I decided to take advantage of the price drop and invest in a 1G.


----------



## Jugger Grimrodd (Apr 29, 2010)

I have the 1G, I will buy the iPad 2. I will sell the 1G to help pay for the upgrade.

The form factor is key for me. Lighter and thinner is better. 

I love the iPad, it is easily the most used piece of technology that I own.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Looked at the specs, looked at the price and then watched for a day as the prices of the 1st gens plummeted on the Apple store. Figured the refurbs would drop as well though it was odd that Apple Canada took a full day to drop the price of the 1st gen 16GB refurb from $479 to $369 cdn while the US store dropped the price on the launch day of the iPad 2 to $349 usd. Unfortunately I couldn't have one shipped to Canada from the US store and a call to Apple got me someone who couldn't do anything which made sense...

After bricking 2 Cruz Readers (cheap Android based tablets) I got my money back and bought a refurbished iPad 1st gen. Because the cameras were still the one's from the iPod vs the iPhone 4 I thought it wasn't worth it, granted as someone else mentioned do I really want to be taking pix with an iPad? Probably not though with a decent camera I can see scanning bar codes perhaps or shooting documents that I needed to digitize in a hurry and wasn't close to a scanner.

I'm guessing the Canadian version of the iPad 2 is probably going to slot in around the $519 - $529 mark vs US $499.... grrr..... so for the $150+ difference it didn't seem worth it to me figure this time next year the iPad 3 will be out or in the rumor mill and depending on what it has then I might consider a refurb iPad 2 or jump to a 3....


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

I passed on the iPad 1 with the excuse that I was waiting for the next one. What an excrutiating wait . Well here it is. Now I am not sure it offers much more utility than my iPhone so I might pass on 2 as well. alas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Still haven't decided, I think I need to play with one first.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

I passed on iPad1 last year, was seriously tempted by the recent clearance and refurbish prices, but will likely buy iPad2 when I break open my piggy bank.

While I don't have the need for a camera, I think the speed boost and new processor will give the iPad2 a longer life than iPad1.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I was going to pass on it, my current iPad is fine. My dad wants to learn to use a computer, he is rather illiterate with it all. So I will take the opportunity, hand him down my "old" iPad to replace it with a 32 gig iPad 2.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Cannot see me using even the new improved version.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Lately my sister has been 'encouraging' me to upgrade. She's got her eyes on my original iPad, so she wants me to get the new one soon, hehehe.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

vancouverdave said:


> I passed on the iPad 1 with the excuse that I was waiting for the next one. What an excrutiating wait . Well here it is. Now I am not sure it offers much more utility than my iPhone so I might pass on 2 as well. alas.


Ha ha - you know the iPad 3 will probably not offer much more utility than the iPad 2. And the iPad 4 will not offer much more utility than the iPad 3.

You just have to ask yourself if the iPad offers anything you want? If it does, buy it. If it doesn't, well, don't.


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

No iPad of any versions here yet! I'm still on the fence teetering... precariously. 

I'm deliberating whether or not I would ever need an iPad. I don't even see why I 'need' one. I 'want' one but my practical side says 'what for'! IMHO the iPad is just a fanciful fun gadget with severe computing limitations. The only reason I would topple off the fence is for a tablet with some closer semblance to a computer such as a MB Air. The iPad's formidable competitor, the forthcoming BB Playbook, is much closer to the capabilities of the Air AND the Playbook is much cheaper than the Air. 

Guess what I'm might end up buying in April... after careful consideration of course.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, the CFO (wife) has given the green light for us (me?) to get an iPad. How about that. So, I see a 'refurb' on the Apple site for $449 (V1). Thinking I only need V1, really. I'm not a gamer, don't post tons of photos. I'll use it as an enhancement for the classroom (surfing, some apps, music listening/streaming, Pages/Keynote, etc.) So ... do I get the refurb? Do I wait for V2? The advice here has always been solid, so I'll wait for experts' advice. Thanks.


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

mgmitchell said:


> Well, the CFO (wife) has given the green light for us (me?) to get an iPad. How about that. So, I see a 'refurb' on the Apple site for $449 (V1). Thinking I only need V1, really. I'm not a gamer, don't post tons of photos. I'll use it as an enhancement for the classroom (surfing, some apps, music listening/streaming, Pages/Keynote, etc.) So ... do I get the refurb? Do I wait for V2? The advice here has always been solid, so I'll wait for experts' advice. Thanks.


The 1st gen is very good and more than good enough. But as a heavy iPad user who was dead-set on not upgrading, I'm starting to reconsider and might line up when the 2nd gen hits local stores. 

Given the dramatic performance increase being seen in tests and reviews, I personally would be hard pressed to buy old tech (only exception I've made was the 2010 rev of the MacBook Air 11").


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

mgmitchell said:


> Well, the CFO (wife) has given the green light for us (me?) to get an iPad. How about that. So, I see a 'refurb' on the Apple site for $449 (V1). Thinking I only need V1, really. I'm not a gamer, don't post tons of photos. I'll use it as an enhancement for the classroom (surfing, some apps, music listening/streaming, Pages/Keynote, etc.) So ... do I get the refurb? Do I wait for V2? The advice here has always been solid, so I'll wait for experts' advice. Thanks.


Get the iPad 2. No expert advice needed. Much better buy. I have both, and the iPad 2 is really worth it over the 1st gen especially given that the price difference isn't really that significant.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

'Rounder', you make a lot of sense. Think I'm leaning that way.


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm pretty happy with my iPad so I'm passing on iPad 2.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the "mirroring" capacity of iPad 2 and I'll upgrade.


----------



## sateach (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like we may not get our hands on one till iPad3 comes out. The international 'sales' day (March 25) will prove that there just isn't enough inventory for the rest of us.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

On the bright side the price of the iPad 2 will drop when the 3 comes out.... and we will again be caught in the should I buy an iPad 3 or wait for the iPad 4....

The refurb 16GB's were just too tempting to pass up ($369 cdn) but I can see some real advantages to a 2 in terms of the dual core CPU and faster graphics. Plus I've discovered I've become hooked on network TV again and with the iPad I can use the CBC, Global and CityTV apps to watch some shows for free..... so being able to hook up an iPad 2 to our HD TV might be kind of interesting depending on how good that streamed video looks blown up to obscene levels...


----------

